# Compatible Tetras that would do well with Angel fish.



## Thamizhandaa... (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi, I have an Angelfish Tank (3.5ft x 1.75ft x 1.75ft) which currently houses
Marbled Angels - 2 pairs,
Koi Angels - 2 pairs.
Totally 8 angels. I want to add some Tetras to the tank which would show of some activities and add to the attraction. Personally, I like Serpaes very much, I wanna keep atleast 12 of them. But, I'm afraid that being a semi-aggressive species, they would fin-nip the Angels.
Can I keep them peacefully? If not, what other Tetras can I keep with my Angels?


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Sep 5, 2011)

Also, plz suggest a good model/design for the new Stand , which I've planned for my Angelfish tank.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'm wondering how you have so many angels in a tank that size (pics please?)

As far as tetras, I'd say things like lemon tetras and black skirts and the like would be fine. As far as nippiness, don't forget that angels will nip back. They can hold their own.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Are all 8 breeding pairs?? If so, 50ish gallons is a bit tight for so many breeding pairs. If they're not breeding yet, they will soon and you'll have a mess on your hands. Dither fish might help the aggression a little, but probably not. 

How is your filtration? Adding more fish will soon result in a high bio load which you'll need to consider as well.

Are you handy? A DiY 2x4 stand is very sturdy and you can make them look very nice.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i keep 6 angels in a 55 with 15 columbian tetras but i would not try this if i were you. the columbian tetras are bigger but the problem is the bigger the tetra the meaner they tend to be. and my 55 is to small really for the fish i have so im sure the one you have is way to small and as soon as they start breeding you are probably going to end up with a few dead fish from them fighting for breeding ground


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

My 75g only holds my 2 largest breeding Pinoy Angels. They almost killed the other 3 a month ago prior to me moving them. I have 12 Serpae and 10 black Neons with them and there are absolutely no issues.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I keep serpae tetras with my angels. Most days I'm more worried about the tetras. I haven't seen them nip at the angels, but I often see the angels taking a run at them, especially when they have eggs and/or fry.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I keep serpae tetras with my angels also. When I first added the angels there was a bit of "curiousity" from the serpae. But, the angels would turn right around and chase if they got too close. After the first couple of days, they all settled down - no nipping and no more chasing.


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

May I suggest 4-5 Congo Tetras (although they may nip at your plants a bit) or perhaps some Boesemani Rainbows. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright, I'll reduce my Angel population to 4 or even 2. And add 10 Serpaes and 6 Black Skirts. Howz that!
But, I'm a bit worried that nobody has posted a good model for my tank.!!


----------



## GnoixuoS (Nov 15, 2012)

is there anything specific you want with your stand? Like function wise or aesthetics? If you are handy and have time I agree with thelub about building it with 2x4s.


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Sep 5, 2011)

@GnoixuoS: No, I jst want an simple & standard 'open' stand (without cabinet), but it should b a strong one, that's all!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

2x4's are your answer then. You can use MDF but you'll need more supports than 2x4s


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is a good plan. No you don't have to read the whole thread.
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1169964

Glad you are cutting back on the angelfish population. Deep bodied tetras are a good idea. I tried diamonds and in a 3' long tank the males set up territories and one actually killed another male. Pristellas, bleeding heart, black phantom worked fine and even though they are skinny bloodfins did fine and their demise was due to the overflow box instead. Your tank is too small for Congos, they are huge fish.


----------

